# VK - Giz and Stroods Away



## Stroodlepuff (19/6/17)

Hi All 

Please note @Gizmo and myself will be away for 21 days from tomorrow. 
Don't fret however, Vape King will carry on as normal, the stores will be running and the online store will carry on as normal in the capable hands of our staff!

We will still be checking in from time to time whenever we have signal. 

See you all in 21 days ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (20/6/17)

Enjoy the holiday @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo !!

Send us a pic or two when you get a chance!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/17)

Have a well earned awesome break @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo! And we need lots and lots of pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (20/6/17)

Bon voyage and enjoy!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/6/17)

Visited an awesome shop here in Amsterdam, super friendly guy. Because of the TPD they are not allowed to sell liquids with nic in more than 10mls so they sell you 0mgs that are not completely full with the nic seperately.

Pics are not uploading for some reason but will definitely post some when we get back

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (22/6/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Visited an awesome shop here in Amsterdam, super friendly guy. Because of the TPD they are not allowed to sell liquids with nic in more than 10mls so they sell you 0mgs that are not completely full with the nic seperately.
> 
> Pics are not uploading for some reason but will definitely post some when we get back


Haha! There is a way around everything!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/6/17)

E-blow Amsterdam. They have 2 stores in Amsterdam and the owner is a super guy, very knowledgeable and friendly

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/6/17)

Another vape shop. Didn't get alot of photos of this one. Also awesome people, super knowledgeable, they didn't do the 0mg trick though 








Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/6/17)

Thanks for sharing the photos @Stroodlepuff 
Always great to see 
And hope you guys are having a good time


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/6/17)

Will post more of the touristy photos and videos when we get back. 

Thanks @Silver we are having an amazing time, I have fallen in love with Amsterdam, I could honestly move here tomorrow 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/6/17)

Been a bit quiet  visited the most amazing Vape Shop in St Raphael (France) today. The guy was incredible, the first shop I've visited here that had an actual vibe, the guy behind the counter reminded me so much of Ollie, made me seriously miss home. 

14 more days 





























Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/6/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Been a bit quiet  visited the most amazing Vape Shop in St Raphael (France) today. The guy was incredible, the first shop I've visited here that had an actual vibe, the guy behind the counter reminded me so much of Ollie, made me seriously miss home.
> 
> 14 more days
> 
> ...


Cool pics, please send us more if you visit any other shops etc. Enjoy - Guess who's killin' it - jolling in France! YASSSSS!!!


----------



## Gizmo (5/7/17)

Altena Cig in the Somme country side in France.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (5/7/17)

EigTronic just outside Paris

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (6/7/17)

Thanks for the pics @Gizmo 
Interesting to see


----------



## Gizmo (10/7/17)

Puff store in Amsterdam.























Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/7/17)

Gizmo said:


> Puff store in Amsterdam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Digging all the pics of the vape shops all over Europe - it just goes to show that South Africa has some pretty cool Vape Shops.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/7/17)

I agree, The shops in Europe have nothing on our SA shops  

And we are home and back to the grind! Man it feels good to be back

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

